# Elgin Bluebird grips on the Bay.



## TicTocRob (Jan 28, 2017)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/311790276723


----------



## CWCMAN (Jan 29, 2017)

Grips are toast but I need the rings.


----------



## TicTocRob (Jan 29, 2017)

One grip is still usable. [emoji1360]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy (Jan 30, 2017)

Someone needs to repop these!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 30, 2017)

partsguy said:


> Someone needs to repop these!




They have--at least a few times. The latest batch was just last year. I even have a repo pair in white on my Skylark. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Jan 30, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> They have--at least a few times. The latest batch was just last year. I even have a repo pair in white on my Skylark. V/r Shawn




Who made them? How are they? Photos?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 30, 2017)

catfish said:


> Who made them? How are they? Photos?




The last batch of repo grips were sold through Bob Strucel last year. They may have been made by Mike S.?


 


These white grips were done at least five years ago if not more


 

These are original grips on my '35


----------



## CWCMAN (Jan 30, 2017)

I have a set of the repo grips as well as a set of original.

There are some slight differences but overall pretty nice. I removed the cheesy chrome tape on repo grips and have aluminum bands like original to install.

I'll let the comparison pics do the talking.


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2017)

I thought you meant the rings had been re popped. I wish someone could figure out how to make them. 



Freqman1 said:


> The last batch of repo grips were sold through Bob Strucel last year. They may have been made by Mike S.?
> View attachment 416446
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## John (Jan 31, 2017)

catfish said:


> I thought you meant the rings had been re popped. I wish someone could figure out how to make them.




Really?


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2017)

Are you already making them?


----------



## npence (Jan 31, 2017)

I have made several sets of them and look very nice and close to original.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## npence (Jan 31, 2017)

Elgin grip rings bluebird, skylark

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...&share_tid=29786&share_fid=43298&share_type=t


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 31, 2017)

There were a couple of different material types of original rings made.
One set I have seem to be made of chromed steel and the other set are of a softer aluminum type pot metal.
The steel type are stiff and very snug to the grip when pressed in place, and the softer aluminum type are flimsier and don't fit as secure on the grip.
Does anyone know what/why there were two types made and what the timeline was on them?
Earlier vs late? Bluebird vs Skylark?
Elgin vs Roadmaster? Etc.


----------

